# More than just Video Game Hunting...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha! Check this out. And they use the "disabled hunters" excuse for the sale of a live video hunt. While sure, disabled hunters could use it...I don't get the feeling the proprietors of the service would limit it to that.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=s ... hunting_dc


----------

